# What do you think about feet?



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I personally are not all that liking of feet.
I can tolerate my own feet, but I dont like the sight of other peoples feet.

I never go barefoot in front on any other person, mainly due to own self consciousness, but they are universally a slightly ugly thing anyway.

What do you all think.??


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have a foot fetish. What do you think? LOL

Although I generally don't find all girls' feet attractive, and certainly could do without seeing man feet...or my own feet.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yuck, all feet stink.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't have a problem with feet. It's just another body part. I agree that women usually have nicer feet than men.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Feet usually really gross me out -I even mention as a turnoff on my profile page - I should probably remove that as it makes me appear shallow - but we all have our little things that gross us out. Some feet aren't that bad really - especially little kids,which tend to be uber-cute - I'm amazed at people with REALLY icky feet that wander around showing them off. That's my thoughts about feet-


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Um, feet are fine lol. They don't gross me out, but they don't make me RANDY either. o.o


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Calling it a fetish is not really right, because I don't need feet to get...you know. It just is an extra part of my sexuality.

Since it's the most common fetish in men, I wouldn't label myself a weirdo for it.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

not attracted to feet, but some females do have nice feet


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

For me feet = pain. two surgeries on the right one, dozens of cortisone shots. And some days my left foot and knee hurt from limping on the right one. I'm afraid when feet are mentioned pain is the only think that comes to mind.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

feet can be nice looking


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I think of them as unclean and wouldn't want to touch them, but I don't mind seeing them as long as they're not especially gross looking (like with overgrown green toenails or something, like I've seen a few times on the bus). My feet are in worse shape than they used to be (dry skin, nails and cuticles don't look great), so I am self-conscious of them now, but I will still wear sandals.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

mark101 said:


> lol


I'm serious. I've seen dark green toenails far worse than these (Warning: gross nail pictures).


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If a girl takes good care of her feet, she probably takes good care of the rest of her.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

carambola said:


> I'm serious. I've seen dark green toenails far worse than these.


The 3rd picture..yummy


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I also regret clicking that link.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

They're okay, feet are pretty fly


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

I used to absolutely despise them to the point where I couldn't even say the word for like 2 years... Then it got better but I still was not a fan of seeing most people's feet. Now I don't really care about the sight... but I WILL NOT GO ANYWHERE NEAR ANYONE ELSE'S FEET. UCCCH. My mother likes to torment my by trying to touch me with her feet and it's like horrifying.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a bit of a foot fetish...but only with females' feet. Males' feet plus my own are disgusting.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

carambola said:


> I'm serious. I've seen dark green toenails far worse than these (Warning: gross nail pictures).


Oh wow! Those are nasty!  uke :afr


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I hate them all.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

They're just kind of there. I don't particularly like mine. Very small and feminine. I'd probably just complain about them being too big if they were any different though. As a side note, I'll never understand the idea of a foot fetish. I just honestly don't get it at all. Oh well. People like what they like.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow what is it with everyone and them viewing feet as the most disgusting thing on the planet? I thought most people were indifferent to something like that, that but apparently it grosses everyone out.... Weird......


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Male feet i'm impartial to. Certain female feet? Nom Nom Nom


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

They don't bother me either way.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Indifferent. I do like foot massages though. 

I don't find them gross. Armpits and *** cracks are much grosser. And many people's mouths smell worse than their feet.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I like my own feet, I think they look fine but I can't stand the sight of other people's feet. Majority of feet are ugly in my opinion lol.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> Yuck, all feet stink.


Not mine:mum..i take care of them well:b:teeth


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm the complete opposite of a foot fetishist. They are among the least attractive parts of human body in my opinion.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Interesting results so far, ...it seems just over half arent bothered by feet, however if the person is turned off by them, it seems fairly equal across the board, that it doesn't matter whose feet they are.

I tried to avoid just 2 options such as, you hate them or you tolerate /like them.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

As long as they don't have yellowing, gnarly toenails and they allow me to walk, I'm good.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Feet are weird imo. Babies' feet are cute, because their toes are tiny. But adult feet, with the larger and longer toes, are just so weird and funny looking to me.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't mind looking at feet, but if the feet are unappealing in my eyes don't be surprised if I hand you socks ! :b


and nobody touches my feet....nobody.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

They're kinda gross! :b

I like mine.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I used to think people with a foot fetish were weirdos but I was intrigued by them so I made an effort to try and understand what could possibly be appealing about feet. I don't know exactly when or how it happened but one day, something just clicked and I totally "got it".

Feet are very interesting and even sexy. I also noticed I have a fascination (a fetish even) for women's shoes. There are so many kinds. I have seen so many beautiful designs.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

These feet are nice... :yes


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate feet. No matter who's they are, they're... repulsive to me >.>


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I find female feet to be cute.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I like feet. I like mine and am completely fine with other's. The smell doesn't even faze me anymore.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I has them.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I find them to be very supportive.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

They're very useful, but they aren't very pretty. I don't mind my own, but I like to stay away from other people's feet.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I find them to be very useful it would be very annoying to have to get around with stubs and I'm sure it would be hell on your Fibulas. Unfortunately they smell bad and are rather susceptible to trench foot and fungal infections.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I feel very indifferent to them. As someone else said I just view them as another body part.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

*puke* feet are sooooo ugly :no
thats why I hate going outside when its warm people wearing flip flops
nobody wants to see your nasty feet...eww


----------



## BMPierce (Jul 1, 2012)

I like some female feet. But I'm very shallow and particular about it. I like small feet and small toes. I don't really like painted toenails much. It's an odd look, and doesn't look natural. It's like when a woman puts on a ton of make up on her face. It's unnecessary. 

It really isn't so much the feet I like, I just find the sight of a pretty woman going barefoot to be cute.

Blame Disney for having so many female characters go barefoot in their movies.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Feet can either be two things, ugly, or feet (as in.. not ugly, but not pretty either). They can never be 'pretty'.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Interesting results on this poll.

when I first created the poll all those weeks ago, I thought that It would be mostly 'I hate feet either way'. but the results suggest about 1/2 dont care either way about feet, but for those who do hate/dislike feet, it seems to be evenly across the board, that it doesn't matter whose feet they dislike.

I have seen a few old-ish people wearing awful sandal things.......older peoples feet seem more disgusting to me that normal.
I dont like painted fingernails either, I was served by a girl today, and she had bright green painted fingernails, but it looked grubby around the border/ cuticle of the nail......it just brought your attention to the nails and made it seem all the more gross.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I love my feet for they take me to places.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

My feet are well kept and damn sexy. I have seen a million nasty dirty *****es in flip flops, those things should be illegal. Once I saw a woman at the mall that I thought was wearing fuzzy grey socks but that was her feet! It made me feel ill.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't mind feet on most other people but I hate my own. I've had bunions since I was in elementary school...not the really awful kind that are always painful, but still plenty noticeable. I also have a ton of callouses from dance. Those are ugly but also an amazingly useful defense against blisters.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

personally, i like ankles and heels...or legs in general. also, i like ladies with slim arms, i don't know why.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Feet are one of the most vile and disgusting body parts on a person. I remember back in high school this girl was laying on my shoulder, and I guess she got a little too comfortable and thought it was ok to move her body so she could put her feet on me too. uke Closet I ever came to wanting to punch a woman dead in the chest.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

all feet are ugly


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

EastWinds said:


> Feet are one of the most vile and disgusting body parts on a person. I remember back in high school this girl was laying on my shoulder, and I guess she got a little too comfortable and thought it was ok to move her body so she could put her feet on me too. uke Closet I ever came to wanting to punch a woman dead in the chest.


LOL, I would feel the same way if that happened to me, people use gimmicks to try to make feet look attractive, some wear fancy sandals with bright colors, some paint their toenails like they were born like way, some get massages to try to change the shape of it or get surgery, what you described is very disrespectful what she did, that's like someone coughing and spitting on your food, is that supposed to leave a smile on your face?


----------

